

Tech Stocks Show Weakness Amid Uncertain Global Economy - boulos
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/12/tech-stocks-show-weakness-amid-uncertain-global-economy/

======
boulos
I considered quoting something from the article to point out the hilarity of
looking at a week of data, but really
[http://xkcd.com/605/](http://xkcd.com/605/) is all that matters here.

